# Iwama Aikido



## tmanifold (Aug 26, 2002)

Iwama AIkido

Anyone have any where i can find info on this? I have been looking for a style of aikido that closely resembles the Aiki-budo style circa 1930-45.

tony


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2002)

As an aside, see:
www.shugenkai.com/astyles.htm

for more on the different styles and which are more like Aiki-Budo.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks,

It seems iwama style is more representitive of the 50's rather that the early style.

Curious that the site doesn't mention seagals style.

Tony


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tmanifold _
> 
> *Curious that the site doesn't mention seagals style. *



Does he have his own? I thought he followed a mainstream branch of Aikido.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 27, 2002)

I think the style he teaches has its own name. And it is supposedly very rough. I will see if I can wrangle up the name.


Tony


----------



## bah (Sep 2, 2002)

Seagal's style of aikido is known as Tenshin-style aikido which he got from his old Tenshin Dojo in Osaka, Japan.  Seagal is a 7th dan in the aikikai so he has learned from aikikai aikido.  But his major influence on his very powerful style of aikido comes from Hiroshi Isoyama Shihan, 8th dan, also of aikikai.  Isoyama Shihan learned aikido in Iwama at the same time that Morihiro Saito Shihan did.  So there is a very strong connection to Iwama Aikido. 

Iwama Aikido is also known for its powerful and precise technique and with a huge emphasis on weapons training, both ken and jo.  The taijutsu is very similar to the pre-war aiki budo taijutsu.


----------



## 2maz (Nov 3, 2002)

Here is a link to the european iwama ryu site.

http://www.iwama-ryu-europe.org/


----------



## cosgod (Dec 19, 2002)

I recently went to a seminar in Montgomery Alabama that hosted Hans Goto Sensei - he was a very nice instructor, and I do believe he teaches the Iwama style.  There were a couple of classes of weapons work that were new to me, and I have heard that they are practiced more often in the Iwama tradition.

Anyway, I know very little, but was very impressed by his technique and personality, and would highly recommend practicing with him if you ever get the chance!

good luck!


----------



## Yari (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tmanifold _
> *It seems iwama style is more representitive of the 50's rather that the early style.
> Tony *



Iwama is said to be the Aikido style that is closest to Ueshiba's style. 


/Yari


----------



## phoenix277 (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tmanifold _
> *Iwama AIkido
> 
> Anyone have any where i can find info on this? I have been looking for a style of aikido that closely resembles the Aiki-budo style circa 1930-45.
> ...



dude aikido has only been around for the last 50years


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2002)

It still surprises me how many different version of Aikido there are in such a short time since its founding! It seems to me it must have been a very important, original idea to led so many people to want to reinvent it after their own vision.


----------



## Yari (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It still surprises me how many different version of Aikido there are in such a short time since its founding! It seems to me it must have been a very important, original idea to led so many people to want to reinvent it after their own vision. *




True, but I think it has to do with what Aikido stands for and the age it became popular.

Aikido has an open basis for personal devolopment, and in the 60/70's this was misued to the extrem extent.

But I feel if you look closley you'll see that the differances between most Aikido styles aren't that great.

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *But I feel if you look closley you'll see that the differances between most Aikido styles aren't that great.*



I suspect this is true.


----------



## Humble artist (Jan 3, 2003)

Well you know the story.
The founder passes away,with a fistful of original,committed students left who do have their way to express the art to a direction desirable...
O´Sensei also said that one cannot do his aikido,one must find one´s own way to do aikido.
Of course the basics are the very same.

btw,it also does not seem to list keijutsukai.


----------



## Yari (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Humble artist _
> *
> 
> btw,it also does not seem to list keijutsukai. *




Don't understand?

/Yari


----------

